# Advancing the Timming on the Parma 16D Motor



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hello, I am looking for info on how to best advance the timing on the Parma 16d arms. I am trying to get maximum *RPM's* out of the stock 16d...any advice, suggestions......I am also looking for a web site that has a good price on Parma arms...


----------

